# Vertikale Gaming Maus



## Monti_98 (21. Oktober 2018)

Guten Tag euch,

ich habe seit einer gewissen Zeit Probleme mit Schmerzen im Handgelenk und gehe stark davon aus, dass meine Zeit am Computer dafür verantwortlich ist.
Dazu gibt es zu erwähnen, dass ich eine schulische Ausbildung zum ITA mache, und privat ebenfalls mit Spielen viel Zeit am Rechner verbringe.
Ich bin mir im klaren, dass es vertikale Mäuse auf dem Markt gibt, jedoch kaum welche mit mehr als 2000 DPI, was mich sehr erstaunte.
Im Internet las ich mir einen Artikel durch, in dem die Frage behandelt wurde, ob sich vertikale Mäuse überhaupt zum Spielen eignen würden. Wie bereits erwähnt ist der DPI-Wert meistens vergleichsweise niedrig zu herkömmlichen Gaming-Mäusen, weshalb diese eventuell aus diesem Grund bisher noch nicht für Spiele verwendet wurden. Diejenigen die es dennoch tun, schrieben, dass man sich nach einiger Zeit daran gewöhnt, und es dann wie mit einer normale Maus funktioniert, bloß ohne Schmerzen und dem Risiko eines RSI-Syndroms.

Da das Spielen zu den Dingen gehört, mit denen man viel Zeit am Rechner verbringt, wäre es doch ratsam dafür eine vertikale Maus zu verwenden, oder?

Ich schreibe diesen Thread, da ich gerne eure Meinung zu einer "Vertical Gaming Mouse" hören würde, denn ich überlege nach meiner Ausbildung vielleicht ein Start-Up zu gründen, und dies wäre meiner Meinung nach eine gute Idee, die vielversprechend sein könnte, da es so etwas noch nicht auf diese Art und Weise gibt.

Vielleicht täusche ich mich aber auch, deshalb mache ich schließlich diesen Thread.
Eventuell sind ja auch einige Hardware-Ingenieure unter euch, die Interesse an einem Start-Up hätten.

Vielen Dank!


----------



## seppel584 (21. Oktober 2018)

Ich glaube da ist nicht mal nur der DPI wert schuld dran. Viele Spieler sind seid Jahren normale Mäuse gewohnt. Und der Anteil an Menschen die gesundheitsbedingt solche Mäuse nutzen müssen dürfte auch nicht zu Hoch Sein. Ein Kollege von mir hat so ne Maus und Zocken damit käme für mich wohl nicht in Frage... Da müsste ich schon höllische schmerzen haben .
Also Meiner Meinung nach ist der Markt dafür zu klein, als das sich das Rechnen würde.


----------



## danomat (22. Oktober 2018)

Die idee ist sicherlich nicht falsch. aber dazu bräuchtest du ja erstmal einen etwas breiteren nutzerkreis, um die problemchen der bereits vorhanden ergonomischen mäusen, im vergleich vom normalen zum gaming user zu ermitteln.    

Aber ich bin der meinung, dass es erst gar nicht dazu kommen muss.  klar gibts leute die evtl einfach ne problematik damit haben, aber ich würde mal behaupten, man sollte erstmal an seiner haltung arbeiten.  Ich und auch 2 freunde hatten auch öfters probleme mit dem handgelenk.  vorallem den druckpunkt an der auflagefläche.  also ewig mäuse probiert,  Gelauflagen usw.  problem nach wie vor vorhanden, teils gemindert.   Dann wurde mal ein anständiger bürostuhl angeschafft der eine armlehne auf höhe mauspad hat und schon sind diese probleme zum glück verschwunden.  wenn ich mir nun vorstelle wie manche den ganzen tag im Büro damit arbeiten und dann noch daheim zocken


----------

